
Private School Is Becoming Out of Reach for Middle-Class Americans - schintan
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-19/private-school-is-becoming-out-of-reach-for-middle-class-americans
======
nxsynonym
Is this not by design?

